# Help with Poweramper XP250



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Does anyone have board pics or diagrams for the Poweramper Xpower 250? Been knocking projects off the list and this is next but I can't find anything online for this amp. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks.

I'll post pics when I get off work


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Think i might have fixed it (non-elegantly). One of the fuse "grippers" was sheared. So i soldered it.


























Doesn't look pretty, but its holding. We'll see when i get my system up and running since i don't have a benchtester for amps.

The board pics/wiring diagrams would still be helpful though. Thanks


----------

